# City Pier Panama City



## T-Boy (May 11, 2016)

New record King caught a couple days ago off the City Pier. Little over 52lbs. Could not believe the size of that King.


----------



## king george (May 12, 2016)

What an AWESOME fish!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 12, 2016)

Dang it man!!!


----------



## Anvil Head (May 12, 2016)

Smoke on the water!


----------



## oops1 (May 12, 2016)

Yea.. That ain't no puppy. Wow!!


----------



## NUTT (May 12, 2016)

oops1 said:


> Yea.. That ain't no puppy. Wow!!



Nope that's snoop dawg! Nice catch


----------



## oops1 (May 12, 2016)

Lol


----------



## Dustin Pate (May 12, 2016)

Great fish! I knew it would turn on after I left last week!


----------



## spurrs and racks (May 12, 2016)

*Awesome!*

That's a great King and a trophy for any man.

congrats!

s&r


----------



## tommy jacobs (May 13, 2016)

Sweet !


----------

